# Go Habs, go!



## Yrys (10 Apr 2008)

just saying ^-^ ...



http://www.cyberpresse.ca/article/20080410/CPACTUALITES/80410206/5077/CPACTUALITES

french article about Montreal city, firemen and habs...


----------



## megany (10 Apr 2008)

I just want to say that I'm holding out for the Habs to win the cup this year.  Delusional, perhaps, but I'm optimistic!


----------



## ballz (10 Apr 2008)

i don't care what happens as long as the habs AND san jose make it to the finals in which case i dont care who wins, or if calgary wins the cup... either way im happy


----------



## Yrys (10 Apr 2008)

I don't follow hockey usually, don't know how good/bad  the Habs are, so I won't comment on the Cup.


I hope that they win the serie against the Bruins   ...


----------



## midget-boyd91 (10 Apr 2008)

Would someone ban these crazy s.o.b's?  
Not impressed!   

Midget


----------



## Yrys (10 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Would someone ban these crazy s.o.b's?
> Not impressed!



?

( I know, it's in the range of the + 1 posts ...)


----------



## midget-boyd91 (10 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> ?
> 
> ( I know, it's in the range of the + 1 posts ...)



Rooting for the Habs is horrible. It should be a 'banable' offense to do so.    
(I'm still just grumpy that the Leafs are out taking a well earned break) 

Midget


----------



## Yrys (10 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Rooting for the Habs is horrible. It should be a 'banable' offense to do so.



It almost come naturally when you're born and breed bred in Montréal (thanks MR  ).

So you're saying that being Montréalais is a "banable offense".


geo may be offended by that  ;D !

(not saying he's for Habs, don't know )


----------



## megany (10 Apr 2008)

The Leafs are taking a break from what?  Lifting the cup in 1967?

Yeah, I said it.  *1967.*


----------



## ballz (10 Apr 2008)

The Leafs are pretty good at hockey for a golf team.


----------



## Gimpy (11 Apr 2008)

megsy said:
			
		

> The Leafs are taking a break from what?  Lifting the cup in 1967?
> 
> Yeah, I said it.  *1967.*



Well the Senators haven't lifted the cup since 1927 so there. Minus the 92 years they didn't have a team, but hey at least we had a team to get our hopes up for (and summarily crushed).


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Apr 2008)

You know what the difference is between a cigarette machine and the leafs?


Cigarette Machine has Players


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (11 Apr 2008)

GO HABS !!!


----------



## Yrys (11 Apr 2008)

... and they DID!


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2008)

Huh????

Oh yeah.....  GO HABS GO!!!


----------



## Kendrick (11 Apr 2008)

HHHaaaaaaaaaaabbbs! 
I got me tickets for tomorrow's game!  Hahaha

I love driving around Ottawa with my Habs crap hanging out of my car.


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2008)

Habs crap???

Blasphemy!!!


----------



## 2 Cdo (11 Apr 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> *Habs crap???*
> 
> Blasphemy!!!



No Geo, that's about right! 8)


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2008)

You ain't from these parts, are you ???

Didn't think so


----------



## Kendrick (11 Apr 2008)

Hmm let me rephrase, Habs accoutrements?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (11 Apr 2008)

Kendrick said:
			
		

> Hmm let me rephrase, Habs accoutrements?



You had it right the first time. It *is* crap.  ;D

Midget


----------



## karl28 (11 Apr 2008)

All I can say is that I have been cheering for the Habs for as long as I can rember . The last time they played this well they brought the cup back in 1994 and Boston should be easy first round for the Habs to beat .  They have Beaten them all season so don't see why this would be any different  so all I can say is  GO HABS GO  ;D


----------



## Kendrick (11 Apr 2008)

This one's for Geo:


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> It almost come naturally when you're born and *breed * in Montréal.


Now, Yrys, I'm only saying this because, well, just because.
I think you meant to say "born and bred" in Montréal.  If you *breed * in Montréal, well, that implies present tense, which, well, means that you may be employed on Rue Ste-Catherine (if you know what I mean).  >

Go Habs


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2008)

YES!


----------



## 2 Cdo (11 Apr 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> You ain't from these parts, are you ???
> 
> Didn't think so



Die-hard Bruins fan who had absolutely nothing to cheer for after last nights non-performance.  But I will take small victory in the fact that at least Boston didn't get shut out in it's first playoff game of the year unlike some team from Eastern Ontario!


----------



## Kyu (11 Apr 2008)

I suggest that the Leafs fan go there : UpsetFan.com.  ;D

As seen on a banner at the last Leafs vs Habs game  > :


> GOLF LEAFS GOLF!!!



I'm a Habs fan but I'll quote a major Bruins Fan (In french)


> Ça sent la soupe à Montréal, parce que ont fait la soupe avec des légumes et des chaudrons.
> -*Claude Poirier*



And a translation :


> It's smelling soup in Montréal, because we do soup with cauldrons and vegetables.



I predict that the Canadiens will win against Boston and New York/New Jersey, but they will be annihilated by the Penguins.


----------



## TN2IC (11 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Rooting for the Habs is horrible. It should be a 'banable' offense to do so.
> (I'm still just grumpy that the Leafs are out taking a well earned break)
> 
> Midget



"The difference between combat and sports is that in combat you bury the guy who comes in second.” 


Consider the Leafs lucky that after their summer golf they can get back to playing hockey. (Well half-arse attempt at hockey)


Go HABS Go...


----------



## Yrys (11 Apr 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> YES!



Yes for WHAT?

For me being employed on St-Catherine street  :-[ ?


----------



## Yeoman (12 Apr 2008)

I'll purposely wear my Habs jersey just so I can agitate all the sens/leaf fans around here. life is well


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Apr 2008)

GO HABS GO!


----------



## armyvern (12 Apr 2008)

Yay Boston - GO GO GO!!!  


>


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Yay Boston - GO GO GO!!!
> 
> 
> >


:rofl:


----------



## armyvern (12 Apr 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> :rofl:





They're my kind of team.  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Apr 2008)

Baker


----------



## deedster (12 Apr 2008)

Heard a good one on the radio yesterday from a Habs supporter...
The Habs had to move from the Forum to the Bell Centre 'cause the old Forum roof was at risk of caving in from the weight of all those banners!
24 and counting...GO HABS!

sporting my Lafleur jersey today  ;D
D2


----------



## Yrys (12 Apr 2008)

GO HABS GO!

You can do it, darlings, so, DO IT!


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> You can do it, darlings, so, DO IT!


GO HABS GO!
There you go: twice the size but just as nice


----------



## midget-boyd91 (12 Apr 2008)

**cough**  GO Leafs Go   **cough**     
  :crybaby:

Midget


----------



## Yrys (12 Apr 2008)

Midget,

If you want hurray for your team, don't you think posting in a thread title : "Go Habs, go!"
is self defeating ?


 ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Apr 2008)

Mats Sundin = the new Tiger Woods


;D


----------



## Yrys (12 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> ... and they DID!


 X 2


----------



## armyvern (12 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> X 2



Agnostic my ass.


----------



## Yrys (12 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Agnostic my ***.



Does that mean that I win a pic of your ***  ?


----------



## armyvern (12 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Does that mean that I win a pic of your ***  ?



Someone is going to take that entirely the wrong way ...  

2 down --- 4 Boston wins to go!!

Bruins in 6!!!  >


----------



## Yrys (12 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Someone is going to take that entirely the wrong way ...



Maybe not that many, I'm sometimes call "buddy "  !

Well, if I win it, I could blackmail you to partake with your chaps collection for my pleasures  >

(ok, I _know_, not that many chances for that... )


----------



## armyvern (13 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Maybe not that many, I'm sometimes call "buddy "  !
> 
> Well, if I win it, I could blackmail you to partake with your chaps collection for my pleasures  >
> 
> (ok, I _know_, not that many chances for that... )



Girl --- just go look in the gallery (there's one in there!!).  

But, I think you're asking me to DEPART with my chaps/pic collection. Uhhmmm nope ... that is never going to happen. They are quite near and dear to me.  

GO BOSTON GO!!!!

Dammit.


----------



## Yrys (13 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Girl --- just go look in the gallery (there's one in there!!).



There IS a difference between _1_ and _a collection_   !


----------



## Shiraz (13 Apr 2008)

Habs came through once again.  Barely but good enough for me.


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Apr 2008)

Habs again baby!


----------



## Jaydub (13 Apr 2008)

They better stop playing so well...
I don't want to wake up and find myself a Habs fan!


----------



## S.Stewart (13 Apr 2008)

While I am not normally a Habs fan by any means, since my team didnt make the playoff's again, I've made an exception. Habs are looking good thus far, and have a good chance of going the distance. We shall see.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Girl --- just go look in the gallery (there's one in there!!).



Is it working or have you broken it again recently?  

*GO* *BOSTON* *GO*    Just to keep on topic!


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Apr 2008)

Jaydub said:
			
		

> They better stop playing so well...
> I don't want to wake up and find myself a Habs fan!


Thats what happened to me a few months back! ;D


----------



## Yrys (15 Apr 2008)

Today's poll at CTV News


"Do you watch the Habs in English or French?
English 	62.25%
French 	37.75%"


----------



## geo (16 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Today's poll at CTV News
> 
> 
> "Do you watch the Habs in English or French?
> ...


The french find the colour comentaries by Don Cherry and what's his name are more entertaining.


----------



## Yrys (16 Apr 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> The french find the colour comentaries by Don Cherry and what's his name are more entertaining.



You DO know the reputation Don cherry has, for the francophones, yes ?

I doubt that "entertained would be how they feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## midget-boyd91 (16 Apr 2008)

I will *QUIETLY* cheer for the Habs *if* they make it to the finals, and only if they aren't playing against the Flames.
And even then, it would be more like I was cheering for the Cup to come home to Canada, instead of hoping for a Habs victory.
Just waiting for an NHL franchise to come to Halifax... so I can watch the Leafs here.

Midget


----------



## Vagrant (16 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> I will *QUIETLY* cheer for the Habs *if* they make it to the finals, and only if they aren't playing against the Flames.
> And even then, it would be more like I was cheering for the Cup to come home to Canada, instead of hoping for a Habs victory.
> Just waiting for an NHL franchise to come to Halifax... so I can watch the Leafs here.
> 
> Midget


As much as I'd love to have a team over here, I've looked at the facts about having one and Halifax has a possible market half the size of the smallest current market in the NHL. We're a crazy hockey fanatic city as far as I'm concerned, and our hosting of the Worlds and World Juniors proves that well, but I'm not sure if we could host one or if anyone would try risking it. I think expansion into places like Winnipeg (again!), Las Vegas, etc would happen long before we would get a team. That being said the President of the NHLPA was interested in looking into Halifax so that's great news.

On topic now.. I love the Habs and have for ages now. I normally cheer for them in the regular season and get disappointed when they don't make it, but now I have lots of ammunition against my Sens fan friends who jumped on the bandwagon a year or two ago and are getting demolished now. I would love to see them go all the way.. Ole!


----------



## geo (16 Apr 2008)

When you look at Halifax you have to look at the greater area surrounding...... possibly all the way thru to Moncton.  Not too far from what Winnipeg has - and they ran a viable team for a good long time.  

With the US economy going sour, I would not be surprised to see some of the southern teams (Tampa, Miami, etc) looking for homes up north.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (16 Apr 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> When you look at Halifax you have to look at the greater area surrounding......



Hopefully if/when the team managers and owners etc are looking at those surrounding areas, they'll notice that there are people living in them there trees. Us rednecks may not be too noticieable to all those city folk, but we're sure as hell hockey fanatics, and once bunched together, our numbers add up.  ;D

Midget


----------



## geo (16 Apr 2008)

... "offshore oil".... maritimers DO have $$$


----------



## Sheerin (17 Apr 2008)

And the Sens are gone...
Leaf playoff wins ('08): 0
Sens Playoff wins: 0

Leafs draft pick: 7
Sens draft pick: 15th or worse.

And just for fun, the The Spartans of Ottawa... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np6zT-b7Dak


----------



## deedster (17 Apr 2008)

Hope the Habs take it tonight.

*GO*  *HABS  *  *GO*


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (17 Apr 2008)

> Leafs draft pick: 7


Ya but the leafs will trade that pick for a player whose best years are behind him. I hear Lapointe, Commodore, and Redden are available.  >


----------



## Sheerin (17 Apr 2008)

Moody said:
			
		

> Ya but the leafs will trade that pick for a player whose best years are behind him. I hear Lapointe, Commodore, and Redden are available.  >


Meh, we have enough defensemen as it is... and besides, Redden is a UFA this year lol


----------



## Yrys (17 Apr 2008)

WHAT DID THEY DO TONIGHT ?!?

Come on guys, sheez!


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (17 Apr 2008)

R.I.P Powerplay 2007-2008


----------



## geo (18 Apr 2008)

FUMBLE!!!!


----------



## armyvern (18 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Someone is going to take that entirely the wrong way ...
> 
> 2 down --- 4 Boston wins to go!!
> 
> *Bruins in 6!!! *  >



Bruins in 7!!!   ;D

Go Boston Go!!!

 :-*


----------



## PPCLI Guy (18 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Bruins in 7!!!   ;D
> 
> Go Boston Go!!!
> 
> :-*



You officially suck.


----------



## armyvern (18 Apr 2008)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> You officially suck.



Why thank you very much, you fine gentleman.  ;D ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Apr 2008)

I officially agree with PPCLI Guy that Armyvern officially sucks!

*GO  HABS  GO!*


----------



## Kendrick (18 Apr 2008)

It's only because the weather forecast in Boston wasn't good for golf this week-end, so they decided to keep going a bit more.  See how good the Habs are, even to others?


----------



## 2 Cdo (18 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Why thank you very much, you fine gentleman.  ;D ;D



Pay them no mind Vern, we now KNOW who the better team is. 

Boston in 7


----------



## TN2IC (18 Apr 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> ... "offshore oil".... maritimers DO have $$$




You lie.... 9D found it..


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (18 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Why thank you very much, you fine gentleman.  ;D ;D




Booo, Bruin go home


----------



## Yrys (18 Apr 2008)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> Booo, Bruin go home



Well, won't the next game be there ?
So, aren't they home ?

/puzzled

 ;D


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Well, won't the next game be there ?
> So, aren't they home ?
> 
> /puzzled
> ...



Yes it will be, and the one after that too; and then, finally, the canadiens can get back to the business of golf in Florida. 

 ;D


----------



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Yes it will be, and the one after that too; and then, finally, the canadiens can get back to the business of golf in Florida.



Can I get the email of one of your loves one, pretty, please  :-\ ?

Got something to ask any one of  them   !


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Can I get the email of one of your loves one, pretty, please  :-\ ?
> 
> Got something to ask any one of  them   !



Ask me.  ;D


----------



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ask me.



As you wich.

Could you gently slap your behind, please ?


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (19 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Well, won't the next game be there ?
> So, aren't they home ?
> 
> /puzzled
> ...



Well, note that I didnt add an "s"


----------



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> Well, note that I didnt add an "s"



Vern is also home


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (19 Apr 2008)

Meant go to Boston


----------



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> Meant go to Boston



To see her favorite team ?

Why, so nice of you  ;D!


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (19 Apr 2008)

Away from us normies

Bahh, this is almost ruined


----------



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> Bahh, this is almost ruined



Ah, que c'est agréable parfois de tirer la pipe  ...


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (19 Apr 2008)

It was rather straightforward. In reference "commie go home" any other statements.

Speaking french to the wrong guy dude


----------



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> Speaking french to the wrong guy dude dudette


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (19 Apr 2008)

As you can see ;D

I failed french 7/9 terms lol Almost sounds like im proud lol Dosent affect me too much, as french speakers here dont even speak standard french canadian


----------



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> as french speakers here dont even speak standard french canadian



You've lost me there, what do you mean ?


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (19 Apr 2008)

Well, the stuff spoken in quebec is standard french canadian. French here speak the acadian and newfoundland french dialects


----------



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

I'm really not sure about your assertions, but as I didn't keep my book on languages and dialects, I'll abstain from disputing it...


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I'm really not sure about your assertions, but as I didn't keep my book on languages and dialects, I'll abstain from disputing it...



Trust me, you wouldn't understand a word he was saying.  

Newfoundland has a very large French speaking population, and a rich tradition of history in that respect. A combination of Micmac, Acadian, and french traditional customs go back a very long way and all contrubute to a very unique form of francais be spoken.

You may want to google "The French Coast of Newfoundland", or "french language in Newfoundland". It's actually quite an interesting topic.


----------



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

Ah, you're back in the thread .
So did you  ?



			
				Yrys said:
			
		

> As you wich.
> 
> Could you gently slap your behind, please ?


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2008)

I can't divulge any of my secrets. Else, they wouldn't be secrets would they?


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Bruins in 7!!!   ;D
> 
> Go Boston Go!!!
> 
> :-*



Bruins in 7!!!   ;D

Go Boston Go!!!

 :-*


Bwahahahahaha!!! Boston in 7. My ESP is on.  

What was that!!?? 5-4 score tonight eh??  >


----------



## midget-boyd91 (19 Apr 2008)

Game seven, folks. Looks like the series is up in the air.

_Edit to add: Vern beat me to the post, so... Yeah. What she said._

Midget


----------



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

frig


----------



## midget-boyd91 (19 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> frig


 :-*   ;D

Midget


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> frig



Awwww poor muffin. 

No worries, their next loss will free up lots of time for you until the fall (that you can spend surfing around here of course). 

 ;D


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> :-*   ;D
> 
> Midget



Ok, so I know who two of us are from this poll:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/50638.0.html

Who's the one who's hiding in the closet!!??

They're out there somewhere!!


----------



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> No worries, their next loss will free up lots of time for you until the fall (that you can spend surfing around here of course).



It won't be that much time as I'm looking at the results and sometimes the sommary of the match, not the full regalia !

Couldn't they win that one, being so near a win tonight ?

Apparently not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## midget-boyd91 (19 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ok, so I know who two of us are from this poll:
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/50638.0.html
> 
> ...



Sorry to pop the bubble, Vern, but right now the only reason I'm hoping the Bruins advance is because the Leafs are, for some un-forseen reason, not in this years playoffs, and the only Canadian team left in the East is the Canadiens. *shudders*
Now that the Sens are gone, for the East I'm hoping for the Bruins... to battle Balgary in the finals, of course.    (I want the Flames to win that battle, BTW   )

Midget


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (20 Apr 2008)

Looks like we need a purge on this forum lol

Man, the habs are deserving this because the bruins simply seem to want it more. Guy needs to go in the back and give them smacks in the head and kicks in the arses and tell them their salaries.

A fan isnt just dumping on them when bad and praising them with good, so go habs go  take it at the Bell !


----------



## Yrys (20 Apr 2008)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> Looks like we need a purge on this forum lol



Suspense is almost killing me, but who are you suggesting to purge : yourself ?


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (20 Apr 2008)

Purge myself, oh you're really nice

Nah, these bruins lol We'll call it animal control, a cull ,bruins(bears)  roaming around making a disturbance lol


----------



## 2 Cdo (20 Apr 2008)

Uh-oh, Price and the Habs aren't looking too good now. 2 games in a row with third period melt-downs should make for an interesting game 7. 8)

In case anyone missed it the first time,
BRUINS IN SEVEN


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Apr 2008)

*gulp*
OK, HABS in Seven!  
There, you heard it here first!


(Oh, in case the irony is killing all of you, I'm a Leafs fan, through and through, but my heart is with the Habs, now that the Leafs are gone. Yes, I've jumped on that bandwagon, and *just in case* my bandwagon _du jour_ tips over at the Bell tomorrow:

Vern: you got room in that bandwagon for me?  (Yes, I may not be easy, but I am cheap!)


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Vern: you got room in that bandwagon for me?  (Yes, I may not be easy, but I am cheap!)



Sure I do, but I've no room on the wagon for the _Losers Since '67_ jersey; it must remain behind.


----------



## karl28 (20 Apr 2008)

Don't worry fellow habs fans they can still pull it together and move on to the next  round of the play off .


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Sure I do, but I've no room on the wagon for the _Losers Since '67_ jersey; it must remain behind.


Actually, it would be _ losers since '68 _, since that's the FIRST (of many) Stanley Cups that the Maple Leafs failed to hoist.

But, ok.  Still, I'm waiting to see who wins tomorrow before I burn my Leafs card just to hop on any wagons!


----------



## medicineman (20 Apr 2008)

I just have to respond to the title with the following question: "WHY??!!"

MM


----------



## geo (21 Apr 2008)

Doh... fumble

Now for the Rubber match.


----------



## armyvern (21 Apr 2008)

Bwahahahaha!!

Go Bruins Go !!

Again ...  >


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Apr 2008)

Well, in any event, since I'm outta here for Wainwrong early tomorrow AM, I'll have to wait QUITE A WHILE before eating any virtual crow if the Habs blow it tonight.  

Here's hoping I won't have to jump on a new bandwagon...AGAIN!


----------



## Yrys (21 Apr 2008)

Can't find the "Halte là, les Canadiens sont la"


Go Habs Go


Go Habs Go


Go Habs Go


----------



## Yrys (21 Apr 2008)

Ça va bien  !

GO HABS GO

Crossing finger


----------



## midget-boyd91 (21 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Ça va bien  !
> 
> GO HABS GO
> 
> Crossing finger




SILENCE!!!


Midget


----------



## Yrys (21 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> SILENCE!!!
> 
> 
> Midget



You can't possibly think I can jinx it, can you   ?


----------



## armyvern (21 Apr 2008)

Ahhhh faaawwwwwwwwwwk.



 :'(

No matter, I STILL love Boston --- and will be cheering for them again next year.  ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (21 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> You can't possibly think I can jinx it, can you   ?



At the risk of sounding redundant... Silence!!!  Well, no worries, the Habs won't make it past the next round.  

Midget


----------



## armyvern (21 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> At the risk of sounding redundant... Silence!!!  Well, no worries,* the Habs won't make it past the next round.  *
> 
> Midget



 :rofl:

 ;D


----------



## Yrys (21 Apr 2008)

I'm not even near down town, and I can hear fans   outside...


----------



## midget-boyd91 (21 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> ;D



I'm serious.. even if I have to walk to Montreal myself and tie duct tape all their skates together so they can't play.   ;D
Well, we'll see who they play next. 



> I'm not even near down town, and I can hear fans   outside...


The higher they are, the further they fall.  

Midget


----------



## Yrys (21 Apr 2008)

The (french) article must have been writen sometimes ago...


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (21 Apr 2008)

Ole, ole, ole, olaaaay. oooooolaaaaay ooooolaaay.


----------



## davidk (21 Apr 2008)

As a devout Habs fan, I still have no idea what that chant is about...


----------



## Yrys (21 Apr 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> As a devout Habs fan, I still have no idea what that chant is about...



It's a victory song :


GO HABS GO !

(will be a supporting song at the beginning of the next match)


----------



## davidk (21 Apr 2008)

I know that, Yrys, I'm just still trying to figure out where we got it from...


----------



## Yrys (21 Apr 2008)

Oups  :-[ !

From the necessity to expand energy on others thing then stores windows ?


----------



## karl28 (21 Apr 2008)

Way to go Habs now on to round two .  ;D


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (21 Apr 2008)

It is Ole by the bouncing souls. 

I think this is much better:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwnqqj5Q1BU


----------



## catalyst (21 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I'm not even near down town, and I can hear fans   outside...



Every student (but me) in res must have been watching, you could hear the floors yelling and clalmering. There's even scurity outside. 

I work at the chapters down town - two blocks from the bell center. Good thing I wasn't working, there was 20 min before the store closed. 

Crazy people like to go to bookstores after hockey games. dont know why.


----------



## davidk (21 Apr 2008)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> I work at the chapters down town - two blocks from the bell center. Good thing I wasn't working, there was 20 min before the store closed.
> 
> Crazy people like to go to bookstores after hockey games. dont know why.



Working at that Chapters is bad enough...

Working there during a playoff game...dear God...


----------



## catalyst (21 Apr 2008)

Luckily most games ended at 10...when we closed. 

St Patricks day was bad enough....lol.  I can deal with clueless tourists...but drunk people...they're a little harder to get out of hte store.


----------



## Yrys (21 Apr 2008)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> Crazy people like to go to bookstores after hockey games. dont know why.



Hey! It's a nice Chapters, they sometimes have sell on books arts . Luckily there is often a security guard there.

They (fans) may like to enter anything that is open, near the winning place.

Crazy people like to burn flags tonight ! Don't know why either ...


add :

So, HighlandIslander :

"Titre personnel:  	disapproves of pants", you'll post pics of chaps soon   ?


----------



## catalyst (21 Apr 2008)

In 93 they smashed the windows when the habs won (???)

The other day we had cops and two security guards 

Yrys, we have a sale on baragin art books right now - 2 for 5 bucks. 

Its all very interesting, for a small town kelowna type like me. (morning meeting "so its st patricks day we have the parade blah blha blha"...me "is this a big thing here?" the store types..."uh...yes".)

GO HABS GO! Now I have to go find a flag so I can run it up the RCIS mast heheh.


----------



## davidk (21 Apr 2008)

I can imagine that Sunday the 16th of March must have been quite a shock for you, Catalyst...How many drunks did you have to shoo away from the second and third floor windows that day?

Yrys: just because I disapprove of pants does not mean I will post chaps photos for you and Vern! Kilt photos, however...


----------



## Yrys (21 Apr 2008)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> Yrys, we have a sale on baragin art books right now - 2 for 5 bucks.
> 
> Its all very interesting, for a small town kelowna type like me. (morning meeting "so its st patricks day we have the parade blah blha blha"...me "is this a big thing here?" the store types..."uh...yes".)



Thanks for the tips.

At least you're (the Chapters) not near a "hot spot" for the 24 June, when everybody loves Québec, hic  :cheers: !

So, any date for those kilt photos   ?


Add:

Just put them in the photo gallery, and tell me a day earlier then Vern, that I could look them up, before ArmyVern break it   !



Canadians fans pictures


----------



## Yrys (22 Apr 2008)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> I failed french 7/9 terms lol Almost sounds like im proud lol Dosent affect me too much, as french speakers here dont even speak standard french canadian



Speaking of "parlure, what do you think of 

Fred Pellerin    ?


----------



## Yrys (22 Apr 2008)

1 to 5 police cars on fire at the "rejoicing" dowtown (French video and article)

http://lcn.canoe.ca/cgi-bin/player/video.cgi?file=/lcn/actualite/faits_divers/20080421_please.wmv

http://lcn.canoe.ca/lcn/infos/faitsdivers/archives/2008/04/20080421-231848.html


----------



## davidk (22 Apr 2008)

Good thing they won...who knows how bad it would have been if they lost?


----------



## Yrys (22 Apr 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> Good thing they won...who knows how bad it would have been if they lost?



It would have been REALLY better. People go home dejected when Habs loses, they aren't then turning
into mindless vandals. There is less people downtown, so police control them better ...

Report of 50 people running after a guy with a Bruins shirt wouldn't happen,  a (Bruin) broken nose, around 14 police cars
vandalises, windows smash, stock stolen (clothes, alcohol,) etc...

It takes the fun out of the win   !


Add :

It will probably be on youtube and similar web sites, with report of lots of people taking pics and video   :-\ .
At least they are sending the video to the police : French article


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Apr 2008)

WOO HOO!!!

Habs smoked em!

 ;D


----------



## meni0n (22 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> It would have been REALLY better. People go home dejected when Habs loses, they aren't then turning
> into mindless vandals. There is less people downtown, so police control them better ...
> 
> Report of 50 people running after a guy with a Bruins shirt wouldn't happen,  a (Bruin) broken nose, around 14 police cars
> ...



Police saying that it wasn't the fans but another group that was out to take advantage of the situation. Most fans behaved just fine.


----------



## geo (22 Apr 2008)

Fans can be boisturous BUT, there were people who were in the downtown core to "have a blast".  The police was unprepared (though they had advised that they would be).  Young anarchists and profiteers did the dirty deed.  People who have nothing better to do than get drunk and smash things up - no respect to personal private property..... the sleeze bags.


----------



## deedster (22 Apr 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Fans can be boisturous BUT, there were people who were in the downtown core to "have a blast".  The police was unprepared (though they had advised that they would be).  Young anarchists and profiteers did the dirty deed.  People who have nothing better to do than get drunk and smash things up - no respect to personal private property..... the sleeze bags.



Exactly like what happened after the '93 win...I was there, it wasn't pretty, but it sounds like last night was worse.
Sure puts a damper on the win  
But...
GO HABS GO!!!!


----------



## 2 Cdo (22 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> It's a victory song :
> 
> 
> GO HABS GO !
> ...



Stolen from European soccer fans. : (Yes I am bitter about the loss)


----------



## Kyu (22 Apr 2008)

Some say it was the Montreal Impact that introduced the song to the Montreal sports fans. They play the song on the sound system every time they score a goal. (Not often, but it's soccer.  ;D )


----------



## TN2IC (22 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Report of 50 people running after a guy with a Bruins shirt wouldn't happen,  a (Bruin) broken nose, around 14 police cars
> vandalises, windows smash, stock stolen (clothes, alcohol,) etc...



You know when you Canadian eh?


GO HABS GO!!!


----------



## TN2IC (22 Apr 2008)

> MONTREAL (AP) -Carey Price put a couple of tough losses behind him to save the Montreal Canadiens' playoff run and dash the Boston Bruins' hopes of an improbable comeback.
> 
> Price got his second shutout and Andrei Kostitsyn scored twice to lead Montreal to a 5-0 win over Boston on Monday night in the deciding game of their first-round playoff series.
> 
> ...




Video Section....

 (Video) Recap the Game again....


 Apple bottom jean... boots with the ...eh..  ;D

Okay time for me to run down the PMQ's nude burning cars....  Someone bail me out right? 

Regards,
Birthday Suit Schultz


----------



## Yrys (22 Apr 2008)

So Habs vs Flyers _or_ Habs vs Rangers ?


GO HABS GO


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> So Habs vs Flyers _or_ Habs vs Rangers ?
> 
> 
> GO HABS GO


Flyers haven't won yet...

Baker


----------



## Yrys (22 Apr 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> You know when you Canadian eh?



I wouldn't say that, considering that the police receive a few dozens video made by REAL fans about the vandalism : they are sending the video to the police : French article



			
				meni0n said:
			
		

> Police saying that it wasn't the fans but another group that was out to take advantage of the situation. Most fans behaved just fine.



I didn't intend to say that just the fans did it, sorry. It was surely at least a bit organised, as the police said. If the fans could get a bit farther,
it could help the police to target the anarchists and constraint that whole disgusting thing.

On French blog, some people are asking the army to come and make order or the police to use more effective means (taser, gas, pepper spray, 
water pumps). As if an heavy approach in the middle of the French metropole would be cheers after! I've got that feeling that some of the ones 
wanting a more heavy approach would be on theirs keyboard criticizing all the moves made...

The police said that they made improvement since '93 (last Stanley cup) but they thought that society had done some also...

Add :

It's even on CNN    !


----------



## davidk (22 Apr 2008)

Flyers it is!

I'd say that with Montreal taking the season series 4-0 this could be a piece of cake, but something tells me I shouldn't...


----------



## Yrys (23 Apr 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Flyers haven't won yet...



Now they have ...

"Les Flyers affronteront maintenant le Canadien en demi-finale de l'Association Est à compter de jeudi, au Centre Bell."


----------



## Gimpy (23 Apr 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> Flyers it is!
> 
> I'd say that with Montreal taking the season series 4-0 this could be a piece of cake, but something tells me I shouldn't...



Well weren't the Habs supposed to sweep Boston 4-0 after scoring over 4 goals per game on them during the regular season? And while they did win the series it was certainly no sweep. I think the Flyers are a better team overall than the Bruins so it will be tougher for the Canadiens.


----------



## davidk (23 Apr 2008)

Can't say I agree with you there. The Flyers are just a team of gray men. The Habs have speed and youth, the Bruins had heart, but Philadelphia, while technically a good team, is wholly unremarkable.

Montreal in 6.


----------



## Gimpy (23 Apr 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> Can't say I agree with you there. The Flyers are just a team of gray men. The Habs have speed and youth, the Bruins had heart, but Philadelphia, while technically a good team, is wholly unremarkable.
> 
> Montreal in 6.



Philadelphia has the goons though, and for every 2 or 3 infractions that get noticed and penalized 1 goes unnoticed by the refs and usually leads to a substantial oppourtunity for them. But the Flyers do have some very good talent in the form of Briere, Lupul, and Gagne when he's healthy. And the Flyers just eliminated one of the teams with the most heart in the run up to the post season.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Apr 2008)

I still think Pittsburgh v Washington would have been a better series to watch.

Makes me sad that the Habs are the only Canadian team left now, so I'm obligated by patriotism to cheer for them, but I don't have to like it!!!


----------



## Yrys (23 Apr 2008)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Makes me sad that the Habs are the only Canadian team left now, so I'm obligated by patriotism to cheer for them, but I don't have to like it!!!




Thank you for your support, however reluctant it is ...


GO HABS GO !


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (23 Apr 2008)

I bet this guy never imagined being on the cover of the sun when he posed....


----------



## Yrys (23 Apr 2008)

Moody said:
			
		

> I bet this guy never imagined being on the cover of the sun when he posed....



Hou! Cute!

but if he's francophone he won't probably know it until the cops get to him...
"Les deux solitudes" ain't a myth when thinking about news and informations.


----------



## karl28 (23 Apr 2008)

I am a big time Habs fan been so for a long time and in enemy territory LOL . Trenton is mostly Leaf and Sens fan I am one of the odd balls .  I think  they should ban the sell of Alcohol on game nights in the city during a sporting even if that's how they want to behave than they can do with out or the business that sell the liqour can pay for the Damages sense the police never seem to be able to arrest the ones who actually did the crimes .       Real Hockey fans don't need to do this and if they truly support the HABS quest for the cup than they won't .  It's truly sad how some people are looking for any excuse to cause trouble pathetic .


----------



## geo (23 Apr 2008)

Must say that there were a lot of outraged people that night.
The police have been flooded by digital photos and film clips of the a$$holes performing pure-outright vandalism on public and private property.  This morning,s Gazette offers us about a dozen pics with a request by authorities for help in identificating the idiots.
They have arrested 5 to date... more to follow.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (23 Apr 2008)

We had a lot of good parties in the Capital last year on Elgin with very minor issues and there was a lot of booze flowing. Not bragging, I just don't think booze alone is to blame.


----------



## Yrys (23 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Can't find the "Halte là, les Canadiens sont la"
> 
> Go Habs Go
> Go Habs Go
> Go Habs Go



I'm not the only one missing it ...

Habs fans need to deep-six chant imported from Europe and bring back a classic



> The song? Les Canadiens Sont La. When Les Glorieux took to the ice at the old Forum, when they scored a goal, the organist would pound out the rollicking, contagious Les Canadiens Sont La and thousands of voices would shake the rafters with "Halte La! Halte La! Halte La! Les Canadiens Sont La! Les Canadiens! Les Canadiens! Les Can-na-di-ENS ... sont ... LA!"


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (23 Apr 2008)

My montreal friend said it wasnt really fans, but rather anarchists who got an oppurtunity for mayhem


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Apr 2008)

Well, I'm firmly on the Habs bandwagon (for now!)

Way to go, Habs.

Vern, my condolences.

Now, if only I weren't in Wainwright, Alberta.....


----------



## S.Stewart (23 Apr 2008)

Habs are definately my playoff team, never thought I would hoping for them to win, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## geo (23 Apr 2008)

Have to give my tip of the hat to Bob Gainey & Guy Carboneau for having cobbled together a team out of not very much indeed.... They are young enough that they will only get better next year - for the Stanley Cup to celebrate the Habs 100th

Go HABS GO!


----------



## davidk (23 Apr 2008)

Maybe if we can somehow put together some chaps/Habs pics Vern will finally get on board  >


----------



## Yrys (23 Apr 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> Maybe if we can somehow put together some chaps/Habs pics Vern will finally get on board  >



Shoot  !

Why didn't you make your suggestion yesterday ? I've sent a link to Vern of a chaps, without asking anything for me in return.
Could have said : "I will send link if you publicly support the HABS!"


----------



## armyvern (23 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Shoot  !
> 
> Why didn't you make your suggestion yesterday ? I've sent a link to Vern of a chaps, without asking anything for me in return.
> Could have said : "I will send link if you publicly support the HABS!"



Thanks for the link YRYS!!  >   :-*  And, as for the Habs ...







They  _still_ suck !!!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (23 Apr 2008)

The Canadian in me wants to cheer for the Habs, as they're the only Canadian team left.
The Leafs fan in me wants to sulk in a corner with my arms crossed until next season. Then I remember that the Leafs aren't going to do any better next year. So I'll just sulk.  
Hmph!

Midget


----------



## davidk (23 Apr 2008)

And here I was about to go out, buy a pair of chaps and paint a Habs logo on my butt. You're only ruining it for yourself, Vern! Go Habs Go!


----------



## armyvern (23 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> The Canadian in me wants to cheer for the Habs, as they're the only Canadian team left.
> The Leafs fan in me wants to sulk in a corner with my arms crossed until next season. Then I remember that the Leafs aren't going to do any better next year. So I'll just sulk.
> Hmph!
> 
> Midget



I only watch hockey until Boston is out -- and they're out. My season is done; my watching is done. I'll be back in the fall with my team. My colours just don't switch on/off that easily.  

I really couldn't care who wins now -- is that bad of me??  :-\


----------



## Yrys (23 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> They  _still_ suck !!!



I've never comment on the level of play of the Habs, for good reason : I don't watch hockey.
I can't event comment your assertion, because I don't read critics of hockey either.

I just want them to WIN  ;D !

I sense a difference  ??? between my experience and Vern experience of hockey  


HighlandIslander,

still waiting for kilt picture


----------



## davidk (23 Apr 2008)

Yrys, for all your devotion, I would have thought that you would at least watch the games...


----------



## Yrys (23 Apr 2008)

Nope,

I'm a true fan : doesn't need to see to believe  .



(They play on RDS, and I don't have and don't want the cable, watch to much t.v. as it is ...)


----------



## midget-boyd91 (23 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Nope,
> 
> I'm a true fan : doesn't need to see to believe  .
> 
> ...



You wouldn't happen to still believe in Santa Clause, would you?  

DISCLAIMER:  _To all the kids, and/or adults-refusing-to-grow-up who may have read the above post in reference to Santa Clause, Midget is not saying that he does not exist. Be good or you'll get a lump of coal, then have Greenpeace all over your ***. And those Greenpeace people really DO exist!_

Midget


----------



## armyvern (23 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I'm a true fan : doesn't need to see to believe  .



 : Oh my --- did you really just say that out loud!!??  8)

On a side note, I wasn't necessarily saying their skills & abilities as hockey players sucked -- just that _they _ sucked. Big difference.  

I've played a game or two of hockey in my time and I know how to body check -- so I'm vetoing your call for a kilt pic and demanding a chaps pic!!


----------



## davidk (23 Apr 2008)

But even though Yrys doesn't watch, they still play, and can be heard/seen by those who choose to turn on the TV or radio, or shell out a couple hundred dollars. Santa just gets tracked by NORAD, and I'm still doubtful about it...


----------



## Yrys (23 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> You wouldn't happen to still believe in Santa Clause, would you?



No, but I believe in the existence of God   !



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> : Oh my --- did you really just say that out loud!!??  8)



Nope, I've _write_ it  ;D



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I've played a game or two of hockey in my time and I know how to body check -- so I'm vetoing your call for a kilt pic and demanding a chaps pic!!



I'm not _calling_ for kilt pics, I'm remembering him _his_ offer of kilt pics  8)


----------



## geo (24 Apr 2008)

Seven more people were arrested after Joe Q Public started donating pictures & video clips (with sound) of idiots doing really stupid dangerous & destructive things.....  I really hope that they throw the book at these ruffians.... 

I hope they hammer a couple more before tonight's match..

ALSO - I truly hope the police will be visible AND proactive this time.


----------



## Yrys (24 Apr 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> ALSO - I truly hope the police will be visible AND proactive this time.



They have change their "plan de match" : SPVM will be there _with_ SQ and RCMP and a RCMP copter. The
Canadians will put prevention add out. All that for tonight match, which seems to me excessive for a first match, but time will tell.

La police change son plan de match


----------



## fbr2o75 (24 Apr 2008)

I just theard on the news that the province of Quebec has changed the way they deal with speeders.

1st violation they issue a ticket to a Habs game.

2nd violation,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, they make you go to the game!!


----------



## Yrys (24 Apr 2008)

fbr2o75 said:
			
		

> I just theard on the news that the province of Quebec has changed the way they deal with speeders.



IRK!




Don't get the word out in Québec, streets will be full of speeders! I want to be able to cross the street without risking my life  :'( !

 :


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 Apr 2008)

I believe I have just discovered a loop-hole. People don't need to cheer for the Habs now that they're the only Canadian team left.
Observe:


> 43  	Biron, Martin  	G  	6-3  	163  	8/15/77  	*Lac St. Charles, PQ*
> 48 	Briere, Daniel 	C 	5-10 	179 	10/6/77 	*Gatineau, PQ*
> 17 	Carter, Jeff 	C 	6-3 	200 	1/1/85 	*London, ON*
> 5 	Coburn, Braydon 	D 	6-5 	220 	2/27/85 	*Calgary, AB*
> ...



The only team with more Canadian players ... is Team Canada themselves!!
Philadelphia may be in the United States, but it's Canada they represent!!!

Go Flyers Go

Midget


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2008)

Ahhh priceless.

So, if you want Canadians to actually win the game -- an Amercian team must win. How ironic is that??  >

Oh!! And a New Brunswick boy to boot -- 

Go  Flyers Go !!   ;D


----------



## karl28 (24 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd  

     Just because your a sore loser and cheer for a sucky team IE the Leafs  who haven't won a cup in god knows how long . That doesn't mean you have the right to become a Traitor  and cheer for an American ( No offense to Yanks met some nice ones but this is Hockey )team no matter how many Canadains are on it LOL.   I will forgive you for your moment of weakness if you say the LEAFS SUCK and become a true Canadains fan by cheering for the Habs .    ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 Apr 2008)

karl28 said:
			
		

> uncle-midget-boyd
> 
> Just because your a sore loser and cheer for a sucky team IE the Leafs  who haven't won a cup in god knows how long . That doesn't mean you have the right to become a Traitor  and cheer for an American ( No offense to Yanks met some nice ones but this is Hockey )team no matter how many Canadains are on it LOL.   I will forgive you for your moment of weakness if you say the LEAFS SUCK and become a true Canadains fan by cheering for the Habs .    ;D



A Leafs fan... cheering for the Habs?!?!!?!   
Good Lord, man, put down the bottle (Or pass it over this way). Either way, that's not gonna happen. Habs are evil, and must be removed from the ice.


Midget


----------



## karl28 (24 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd 

  So apparently what your saying is that you like to cheer for a sucky teams that lose all the time either way you look at the Habs beat the Flyers all season long  ?  Well each to  there own I guess LOL


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2008)

karl28 said:
			
		

> uncle-midget-boyd
> 
> So apparently what your saying is that you like to cheer for a sucky teams that lose all the time either way you look at the Habs beat the Flyers all season long  ?  Well each to  there own I guess LOL



As my team is Boston. When they're done -- I'm done, not to switch my allegiance based on their "win" or "lose" rate. That's the sign of a true fan I believe.

Toronto -- has them as well. They still pack in and sell out the house every friggin' game every friggin' year, despite being losers since '67. The Leafs may suck ... but their fans are loyal and you have to give them full credit for that. Leafs fan rock -- it's their team that sucks.  ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> They still pack in and sell out the house every friggin' game every friggin' year, despite being losers *sharing the cup* since '67.



That's better.

Midget


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> That's better.
> 
> Midget



If you say so. You were a Beaver in your youth weren't you??  8)

 :rofl:


----------



## Yrys (24 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Habs are evil, and must be removed from the ice.



Nope they're not, and nope they will not.


GO HABS GO


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> If you say so. You were a Beaver in your youth weren't you??  8)
> 
> :rofl:



Nah, just been a Leafs fan my whole life. 
Midget


----------



## Yrys (24 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Nah, just been a Leafs fan my whole life.



mmm. got the address of you niece somewhere ?
We could send her some Habs paraphernalia  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Nah, just been a Leafs fan my whole life.
> Midget



Well, if it's any consolation to you (and your whole life!!) -- I'm 39 (will be 40 in October) -- and your team has yet to win in my lifetime either.  >


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> mmm. got the address of you niece somewhere ?
> We could send her some Habs paraphernalia
> 
> 
> ...



My sister would love that, but her husband (a Canucks fan, go figure) wouldn't find it too amusing.
Myself, I plan on getting some Leafs things for her.  ;D



> Well, if it's any consolation to you (and your whole life!!) -- I'm 39 (will be 40 in October) -- and your team has yet to win in my lifetime either.  >



Where's that *I'm plugging my ears* smiley hiding at?



Midget


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> My sister would love that, but her husband (a Canucks fan, go figure) wouldn't find it too amusing.
> Myself, I plan on getting some Leafs things for her.  ;D



Well, this one year for Christmas when my brother, PPCLI, was remaining in Victoria for Christmas --- I mailed him off his Christmas parcel with the card on the outside. The card said "Give one to all your friends -- Merry Christmas!! Love Ronnie -- xxoo" and all that neat stuff. He opened up a case of RCR cap badges -- I still don't think he's over it (This parcel was from _me_ -- he _should_ have known better). Best thing to do is send your sister a size small Canuks jersey with her first name on the back -- and he, a bigger Habby thingie with his first name on the back. That ought to go over well -- and fair too!!  >


----------



## Drummy (24 Apr 2008)

karl28 said:
			
		

> uncle-midget-boyd
> 
> Just because your a sore loser and cheer for a sucky team IE the Leafs  who haven't won a cup in god knows how long . That doesn't mean you have the right to become a Traitor  and cheer for an American ( No offense to Yanks met some nice ones but this is Hockey )team no matter how many Canadains are on it LOL.   I will forgive you for your moment of weakness if you say the LEAFS SUCK and become a true Canadains fan by cheering for the Habs .    ;D




I.m not uncle-midget-boyd , but picture this:

New Years Eve 1975 in the 2RCR WO & Sgts Mess. Everyone dressed to the nines(evening gowns, Mess Kit, tuxedos etc)

Lo and behold the game on TV was Russia vs Montreal, and I was the only one of many sneaking into the games room to have a look, AND CHEER FOR RUSSIA!

Yes, I'm a Toronto boy   >


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Toronto -- has them as well. They still pack in and sell out the house every friggin' game every friggin' year, despite being *losers since '67*.


*ahem*
That's losers since '68, thank you very much.   They won in 67, but lost in 68 (and have every year since) 

;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, this one year for Christmas when my brother, PPCLI, was remaining in Victoria for Christmas --- I mailed him off his Christmas parcel with the card on the outside. The card said "Give one to all your friends -- Merry Christmas!! Love Ronnie -- xxoo" and all that neat stuff. He opened up a case of RCR cap badges -- I still don't think he's over it (This parcel was from _me_ -- he _should_ have known better).



 :rofl:
Hahaha!!



> Best thing to do is send your sister a size small Canuks jersey with her first name on the back -- and he, a bigger Habby thingie with his first name on the back. That ought to go over well -- and fair too!!  >



Did you plan on attending my public hanging the day after that?
(I'd probably be hanged with Canucks and Habs neck-ties tied together)

Midget


----------



## karl28 (24 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern   

           OK you got me on the Fan thing and good for you even if it is the Dark Side that you cheer for . I have been a HABS fan for all my life as far  back as I can remember and I am 32 so been around a bit so  Iam not changing any time soon LOL .


----------



## karl28 (24 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern  

         I still can't believe you did that to your brother with the cap badges . Truly twisted I like that kind of sense of humour .


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> *ahem*
> That's losers since '68, thank you very much.   They won in 67, but lost in 68 (and have every year since)
> 
> ;D



No it's not. I was around in '68 & they did not win that year! They haven't won since the late spring of '67, but nice try.  >

It was the Montreal Canadiens who won the '67/68 season ... so they can lay claim to the '68 year legitimately.  

Unlike Boston I'd like to point out, who did win the '69/'70 season & the 71'/'72 season -- TWICE in my lifetime. That's TWICE as much as your team. So there.  >


----------



## Yrys (24 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> So, if you want Canadians to actually win the game -- an Amercian team must win. How ironic is that??  >



That is not what he is saying.

He is saying that if Habs win, well, they Habs win. And if Flyers win, well, Canadians  WIN  ;D!


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2008)

Geez, did all you Montreal fans run off to watch the game!!?? 

Here I was willing to give you all updates ... but I guess you already know it's 2 up for Philly over a big O for les canadiens at the moment. Philly in 6.  >


----------



## Yrys (24 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Here I was willing to give you all updates ... but I guess you already know it's 2 up for Philly over a big O for les canadiens at the moment. Philly in 6.  >



Jeez, for somebody that doesn't listen to hockey after Bruins elimination, you seem ... well informed !


----------



## geo (24 Apr 2008)

2 - 0   Nah... we just gave them a 2 point lead - just for sportin's sake


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 Apr 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> 2 - 0   Nah... we just gave them a 2 point lead - just for sportin's sake



And took it away just to be a pain in the arse. 
Clearly above the crossbar. Well... from _*my*_ point of view, anyhow.

Midget


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2008)

3-2 Philly still works for me!!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 Apr 2008)

Oh my... It's OT Night in Canada.

Midget


----------



## Yrys (24 Apr 2008)

Flyers 3 Canadien 3 (prolongation)

IF Habs loose , it will be because they're shy to win in Montréal, after last Monday night event ...






 .


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Flyers 3 Canadien 3 (prolongation)
> 
> IF Habs loose , it will be because they're shy to win in Montréal, after last Monday night event ...
> 
> ...



Now where's that little BS Flag?  ;D

Midget


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2008)

Oh -- 4-3 for the Flyers eh!!??

Better luck next game.  >

 :-*

My ESP IS on tonight ... wait for it.


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2008)

Nooooooooooooooooo!!

Dammit.


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2008)

Trading in my ESP for a new model.  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Apr 2008)

The Flyers have been my team for years, but the Habs are the only Canadian team left...and just won in OT  ;D 

I am confusing myself cheering for both for different reasons.  But that 'confusing myself' part is a WHOLE other story...


----------



## cavalryman (24 Apr 2008)

Got some brain wave jamming issues, Vern?  ;D

Go Habs Go (now that the Sens are on the dustpile of history)


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2008)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> Got some brain wave jamming issues, Vern?  ;D
> 
> Go Habs Go (now that the Sens are on the dustpile of history)



I'm going to need an upgrade.

Actually ... forget the ESP --- I'm going back to utilizing my witchly powers ... they haven't failed me yet.

Flyers in 6 ... that's still my call.


----------



## Yrys (24 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh -- 4-3 for the Flyers eh!!??
> 
> Better luck next game.  >
> 
> ...



HABs will effectively do better then *their* 4-3 next game


----------



## cavalryman (24 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Flyers in 6 ... that's still my call.



Famous last words.  Let's talk next week  >


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> but I guess you already know it's 2 up for Philly over a big O for les canadiens at the moment.



And The Habs tied it after that little remark.



> 3-2 Philly still works for me!!



And once again, after that, the Habs tied is with SECONDS remaining.



> Oh -- 4-3 for the Flyers eh!!??



Then the Flyers LOST!

Damnit, Vern. I'm going to have to duct-tape your mouth shut! (or hands behind your back so you can't type)!!



Midget


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Damnit, Vern. I'm going to have to duct-tape your mouth shut! (or hands behind your back so you can't type)!!
> Midget



No worries -- I've scrapped the ESP ... am casting a spell now (more of a curse actually)!!


----------



## Yrys (24 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Damnit, Vern. I'm going to have to duct-tape your mouth shut! (or hands behind your back so you can't type)!!



No, no. There is NO need for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> No, no. There is NO need for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, I don't want to get caught by one of those 'mean left hooks.'

Midget


----------



## karl28 (24 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern  

      First you cheer for Boston and they lose all season to the Habs I might add . Than you cheer for the Flyers when are you going to learn you don't bet against the Habs.  This series will be over in 6 alright but with a  HABS winging it LOL


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Nooooooooooooooooo!!


Yes

Now, as for my point, the Leafs are NOT losers since '67, since the Leafs won that year, in 67 they were winners.  They have failed to win the cup (eg: lose) since 68.  68 was the first time in the current loss streak (ugh!), hence my argument for the Leafs being losers since "only" 68.
Wait a minute, am I really arguing that the Leafs are lesser losers by only one year?  I suck...apparently almost as much as the Leafs.  Still, they ARE my team.  Now that they are golfing, all I can say is:
*ARRRRRRGOOOOOS!!!!  *


----------



## apache2001 (25 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> just saying ^-^ ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a Leafs fan but right now, we HABs only one way to get the Stanley, its through Montreal.  Go Canada Go Habs!!! Yehey!!!


----------



## davidk (25 Apr 2008)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> Got some brain wave jamming issues, Vern?  ;D
> 
> Go Habs Go (now that the Sens are on the dustpile of history)



We called in the EW guys to make sure that Vern's brainwaves wouldn't interfere with the game...


----------



## Yrys (25 Apr 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> We called in the EW guys to make sure that Vern's brainwaves wouldn't interfere with the game...



On the military database : "EW :Electronic Warfare" .

You are waging WAR on ArmyVern   :-X?

Careful, there, sweety  :blotto:!

Particularly as you didn't send/post any pic with chaps for her   > !


----------



## davidk (25 Apr 2008)

This is what happens when I forget about OPSEC...


----------



## Yrys (25 Apr 2008)

:rofl:



add :

L'identification des émeutiers se poursuit

28 persons have been arrested in total, in relation with Monday night event. I've heard on the radio, that parents saw their boy with a 150$ Canadian shirt.
Since he doesn't have the kind of money needed to buy it, they took him by the neck and went with him to a police station.

Go! Flyers! Go!

Strange journalistic experiment. They put a journalist (man) with a Flyers shirt downtown, followed by  another journalist (a woman, nickname "la louve" "wolf") taking note. Noting physical happened,  meet one hostile man in all the evening.


----------



## armyvern (26 Apr 2008)

Habs 2 - Flyers 4

My _HAB_zapper worked apparently!!  >

That's a 1 - 1 series folks; _HAB_zapper ends at 6 games though ... with a crushing defeat to the ones who took my team out!!  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Habs 2 - Flyers 4
> 
> My _HAB_zapper worked apparently!!  >
> 
> That's a 1 - 1 series folks; _HAB_zapper ends at 6 games though ... with a crushing defeat to the ones who took my team out!!  ;D


OK, we'll let you have that one.  You gotta have faith! ;D


----------



## armyvern (26 Apr 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> OK, we'll let you have that one. *You gotta have faith*! ;D



You're beginning to sound a 'lil like George Michael -- and you know that will only end up getting you in trouble with the authorities in the long run.  >


----------



## karl28 (26 Apr 2008)

Well I guess we will let you poor fools have that one just as a teaser . Yeah us Habs fans are  twisted  >


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You're beginning to sound a 'lil like George Michael -- and you know that will only end up getting you in trouble with the authorities in the long run.  >


FREEDOM!  

But, seriously, I'll get into trouble of my own accord, trust me  >

(I prefer to mimic Keith Richards, but if George Michaelisms get me into lots of fun trouble, then so be it, HOWEVER, I will NOT involve myself in any back-door shenanigans!!!!!!!)


----------



## armyvern (26 Apr 2008)

Perhaps then, you'd be better off using Hugh _Grantisms_ based upon his authority incidents??

_It's the slave quality that I find very alluring_

The Leafs, as a team, are _I'm a laugh tart. I make no secret of that fact._

The Toronto Maple Leafs _Women are frightening_

_I think that's the whole point of Bridget Jones The Leafs. It's all about that it's okay to fail._

_Basically, my life Team is so boring, it's embarrassing. 
_

 >

http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/h/hugh_grant.html


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Apr 2008)

GGOOOOOOO  FFFLLLLYYYYYYYEEEEEEERRRRRSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!! 



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Perhaps then, you'd be better off using Hugh _Grantisms_ based upon his authority incidents??
> 
> _It's the slave quality that I find very alluring_
> 
> ...




... Silence! It may be true, but still.. silence!


Midget


----------



## Yrys (27 Apr 2008)

A parody made on a clip of Downfall , a movie about Hitler :

Hitler Loves the Flyers

I hope nobody find it offensive. I liked it.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (27 Apr 2008)

I prefer to mimic Keith Richards

You mean like falling out of a coconut tree and landing on your head?


----------



## Mike Baker (2 May 2008)

Enough with Montreal now, just cheering for Team Canada in the World Hockey Championship.

 :cdnsalute:

Go Canada GO

Caker


----------



## vonGarvin (2 May 2008)

I predict that tonight the Bell Centre will rock, will roll, and the Habs will pull this one from the fire as of yet!
GO HABS!


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (2 May 2008)

The habs can win the series, they won in a similar situation in 2004. However, they have to bring their A game, and they have to have it for the rest of the series, every period, most of the period, not just towards the end of the third when theyre down


----------



## PMedMoe (2 May 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> I predict that *tonight* the Bell Centre will rock, will roll, and the Habs will pull this one from the fire as of yet!
> GO HABS!



Aren't the Habs losing playing Saturday night?


----------



## Yrys (2 May 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Aren't the Habs losing playing Saturday night?





It's not done yet...


----------



## Sub_Guy (2 May 2008)

Doesn't matter even if they beat the flyers, the Pens will be sending them packing.


----------



## Yrys (2 May 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter even if they beat the flyers, the Pens will be sending them packing.



THAT is not done yet either !!!


----------



## Sub_Guy (2 May 2008)

Not a chance, the penguins will send them home from the Igloo.  Good Lord man, the penguins can't win every game!  Jagr had her glorious last game at MSG.


----------



## Yrys (2 May 2008)

If you're speaking to me :



			
				Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Good Lord man woman, the penguins can't win every game!


----------



## Sub_Guy (2 May 2008)

Woman?  Watching hockey?   I guess some kitchens have TV's!    ;D


I kid, I kid


----------



## Yrys (2 May 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I've never comment on the level of play of the Habs, for good reason : I don't watch hockey.
> I can't event comment your assertion, because I don't read critics of hockey either.
> 
> I just want them to WIN  ;D !
> ...



Nope, I'm not watching, but Vern was  > !

Vern, Vern, a man here is making comments on women watching hockey   ...


----------



## Sub_Guy (2 May 2008)

Go Habs Go

I am off to ensure my will is up to date.....


----------



## Yrys (2 May 2008)

Well, you certainly will need that will now, as ArmyVern is taking for the Flyers  ^-^ !

Any last words ?

 >



			
				Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Go Habs Go
> 
> I am off to ensure my will is up to date.....


----------



## GnrJetTech (2 May 2008)

You guys are all trippin'

I gonna be Pitt vs. Dallas

and Dallas is gonna come in with an upset victory.


----------



## Mike Baker (2 May 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Woman?  Watching hockey?   *I guess some kitchens have TV's!*    ;D
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid


Ours does.


Baker


----------



## vonGarvin (3 May 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Aren't the Habs losing playing Saturday night?


Hey, I'm in Wainwright.  I thought it WAS Saturday, gimme a break ;D


(PS: They are WINNING tomorrow night!)


----------



## PMedMoe (3 May 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm in Wainwright.  I thought it WAS Saturday, gimme a break ;D



I can see where that could happen, when one day just blends into the next.......Groundhog Day!


----------



## TN2IC (3 May 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I can see where that could happen, when one day just blends into the next.......Groundhog Day!



Wainwright does that to you.  ;D


----------



## karl28 (3 May 2008)

Man I hope they can win tonight they need do something the big lady is humming . I just hope the coach puts Price back in net Halak has been cold for to long . Price may be a young goalie but he has practically carried the team the whole season I say give him another chance .   During the season Price had very few bad games I think he should be good to go for tonight if he gets to play .  That is the one thing I Hate about the Habs is they place to much pressure on the Goalies that's how we lost Roy . 
           The rest of the team needs to pull it together and put some more pucks in the net I know they have been getting shots on net but it doesn't do any good unless they actually go into the net .  In short GO HABS GO


----------



## Mike Baker (3 May 2008)

Oh shyte.


Baker


----------



## armyvern (3 May 2008)

Relax folks ...

I said Flyers in 6.  

Tonight's only game 5.

 >


----------



## Yrys (3 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I said Flyers in 6.
> 
> Tonight's only game 5.



Well, last time your ESP was... a bit off   !


----------



## Mike Baker (3 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Relax folks ...
> 
> I said Flyers in 6.
> 
> ...


*bows*
Vern knows all, like the invisible pink unicorn, or the FSM 

;D
Baker


----------



## Mike Baker (3 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Relax folks ...
> 
> I said Flyers in 6.
> 
> ...





			
				Yrys said:
			
		

> Well, last time your ESP was... a bit off   !



And so it is again.

Come on Pens/Sharks! ;D

Baker


----------



## Petard (3 May 2008)

and off to the golf course the habs go!


----------



## armyvern (3 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> And so it is again.
> 
> Come on Pens/Sharks! ;D
> 
> Baker



Oh I'm OK with that.

Tango22Bravo must have forgotten to send his promised HBMOAB into my location as promised to disrupt my _HabBuster_. I sparked it up anyway to zap away the Habs, so blame him if you've got any issues about the Habs going down doooownnn dooooooooown.  >

 ;D

Now ... Go penguins !!!


----------



## karl28 (3 May 2008)

God even though I cheer for the Habs and always will.  I now have to start sounding like a Maple leaf fan by saying next year is the year  . Gonna cry myslef to sleep with a bottle of jack tonight   :'(


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 May 2008)

Flyers eliminate Habs from playoffs with 6-4 win

click here


dileas

tess


----------



## TN2IC (6 May 2008)

Petard said:
			
		

> and off to the golf course the habs go!




At less the Loser Leafs have a month ahead of the Habs... got to be good for something eh?


----------

